
Is Magic Leap Having a Nervous Breakdown or Making an Announcement? - prawn
https://gizmodo.com/is-magic-leap-having-a-nervous-breakdown-or-making-an-a-1818917858?IR=T
======
DonHopkins
Tragic Leap

------
201709User
Back in my day Easter eggs were inside of finished products.

